# Little help on upgrade



## kotwicki90 (Sep 24, 2013)

I own a t2i. 


100mm 2.8L
70-200 F4
28mm 2.8
50mm 1.8

I wanted to get peoples ideas should i got to the 6D, 5d Mark 2 or get a lens?


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 24, 2013)

6D is my vote. You will see *HUGE* dif in IQ.

I would replace the 28mm with 85 f1.8 for portrait - candid shots


----------



## kotwicki90 (Sep 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> 6D is my vote. You will see *HUGE* dif in IQ.
> 
> I would replace the 28mm with 85 f1.8 for portrait - candid shots



Ha I heard 1600 a good price?


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 24, 2013)

kotwicki90 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > 6D is my vote. You will see *HUGE* dif in IQ.
> ...



My 2cents, yes. It's up to you though.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 24, 2013)

what do you shoot? if it is fast motion moving objects, the t2i, 6d and mkii will all suffer to capture that. I'd point you to a 7d for that.

if it is landscapes... I might point you to the mkii,

if it is really low light, 6d.


----------



## kotwicki90 (Sep 24, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> what do you shoot? if it is fast motion moving objects, the t2i, 6d and mkii will all suffer to capture that. I'd point you to a 7d for that.
> 
> if it is landscapes... I might point you to the mkii,
> 
> if it is really low light, 6d.



Mostly portraits. 
I shoot a 4 year old running around I find the t2i to capture it perfectly.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 24, 2013)

kotwicki90 said:


> I own a t2i.
> 
> 
> 100mm 2.8L
> ...



What is your budget?


----------



## kotwicki90 (Sep 24, 2013)

cayenne said:


> kotwicki90 said:
> 
> 
> > I own a t2i.
> ...




1600 dollars. if its a lens its 700~ dollars.


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 24, 2013)

Go full-frame. You can add lenses later.

Sounds strange, because most would advise going for lenses first, but the IQ difference is worth it. You will not be likely to go back to crop.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm good light, I contend that the full frame benefits are not as consequential. I have zero complaints about my 5dmkiii, but if I was told tomorrow that I had to go back to a 70d, I wouldn't be heart broken beyond belief. get the right exposure with good lenses and crop isn't a four letter word.... well, you know.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 24, 2013)

You have a decent set of lenses, but you would clearly benefit from upgrading your body. The 5DII was a great camera when it came out, but it is a bit seasoned now. The 6D is doing most things (that matters) better than the 5DII, so it is a better choice IMO. And, regardless of what some crop fans may say, full frame is a big improvement over crop.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 24, 2013)

Eldar said:


> You have a decent set of lenses, but you would clearly benefit from upgrading your body. The 5DII was a great camera when it came out, but it is a bit seasoned now. The 6D is doing most things (that matters) better than the 5DII, so it is a better choice IMO. And, regardless of what some crop fans may say, full frame is a big improvement over crop.



+1


----------



## kotwicki90 (Sep 24, 2013)

This is a Hobby for me - Thanks for the responses. I'll save up a little more for a used 6d.


----------



## gigabellone (Sep 26, 2013)

kotwicki90 said:


> Mostly portraits.
> I shoot a 4 year old running around I find the t2i to capture it perfectly.



Looks like you don't really need a camera upgrade, after all.


----------

